# Mount Snow 12/15/2010



## skidmarks (Dec 15, 2010)

Just had to take a Mental Health Holiday today!
It was windy and cold with very flat light and snowguns blazing. Conditions were remarkably good considering we got all that rain on Monday. Did I mention how cold it was!!! They had a few top to bottom runs to choose from on the Main Face one on the North Face and a couple more at Carinthia. Had a chance to demo some Kastle Skis today as well. I'm liking them!!
Ended the day with a nice dinner and beers at the Hofbrauhaus in West Springfield on the way home.
It was the perfect day off.


----------



## RISkier (Dec 16, 2010)

What Kastles did you demo? Many folks over on Epic sure rave about them. Was it a demo day or does Mount Snow have them available to demo?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome. I just read the snow report and it looks like more stuff will open this weekend...I know there are some runs open on the North Face. Rollercoaster is going to open soon as well. Hopefully, they'll be able to seed some bumps there.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 16, 2010)

RISkier said:


> What Kastles did you demo? Many folks over on Epic sure rave about them. Was it a demo day or does Mount Snow have them available to demo?



Kastle was up for the PSIA Pro Jam.
I skied on the FX94 , LX72 and RXSL to get a feel for the product line. I'm thinking I may be making some room in our ski rack for them.


----------



## marcski (Dec 16, 2010)

I loved my Kastle's back in the day and have read great things about them. I would love to find a place to demo a pair or three.  

Great report, jealous that I was at work.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 16, 2010)

How was the NF??  What was open chute??   Die Hofbrauhaus ist sehr gut!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Die Hofbrauhaus ist sehr gut!!!!!!!



Hey! Save that stuff for the cougars!


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 16, 2010)

powhunter said:


> How was the NF??  What was open chute??   Die Hofbrauhaus ist sehr gut!!!!!!!




Chute and Freefall, and River Run if you count it. Snowmaking on Fallen Timbers now. I think Plummet or Ripcord would be next, whatever they can fit in with the wind (pipes are on opposite sides).


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 16, 2010)

marcski said:


> I loved my Kastle's back in the day and have read great things about them. I would love to find a place to demo a pair or three.
> 
> Great report, jealous that I was at work.



I used to ski Kastle back in the 80's. As a matter of fact I was Mt Tom's Kastle Area Rep back in the day.
This picture was taken on Stratton's Rimeline; Dam I miss that slope.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> I used to ski Kastle back in the 80's. As a matter of fact I was Mt Tom's Kastle Area Rep back in the day.
> This picture was taken on Stratton's Rimeline; Dam I miss that slope.



Nice Nordica 980's, Salomon 747's and I do believe a Demetre sweater and iSki sunglasses to complement the Kastle's for some sweet 80's stokeage there skidmarks!


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

Love the old school pic!  Nice way to spend a mental health day, too!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like a good mental health day!  I need to take one of those soon too...


----------



## powbmps (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice picture Skid.  Here's some neon Kastle love from 1990.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 17, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Nice picture Skid.  Here's some neon Kastle love from 1990.



That's Kool !!!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2010)

That pic delivers powbmps.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone know if the bumps exist still ?


----------

